# The Physical Ashen Remains of Sodom & Gomorrah



## Mayflower (Jan 8, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwTVFk1HK3Y&feature=related]YouTube - The Physical Ashen Remains of Sodom & Gomorrah[/ame]


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 8, 2009)

Very interesting, thank you for sharing that


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Jan 9, 2009)

*Other addition*

There is also some stuff on the BBC website


----------



## Zenas (Jan 9, 2009)

Even if there's a "natural" explanation, how does that then mean God did not wipe the cities out? Is nature a force apart from God?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2009)

Can't be Sodom, it is in the wrong place.


----------



## steven-nemes (Jan 9, 2009)

Zenas said:


> Even if there's a "natural" explanation, how does that then mean God did not wipe the cities out? Is nature a force apart from God?



Or, why can't God use natural causes to bring about destruction (like the east wind brought about the splitting of the Red Sea)?


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey I live there!

Back to the topic, it is clear these are the remains of cities.

if this is not Sodom and Gomorrah, is there anything special about them? Is there another explanation to do with the sulphur etc...?

Someone said they are in the wrong place. If they are in the wrong place and they are not Sodom and Gomorrah, then what happened to them? And was it just as powerful as that which happened to Sodom and Gomorrah? Or am I to understand it is a normal thing for cities to be burnt up by fire and brimstone? Can it happen naturally?


----------

